# Halloween Witch



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Shoot from today for a Halloween promo, client wanted spooky so.......


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

failed!!!! far too sexy to be spooky!!!

:argie::argie::argie:

:lol:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> failed!!!! far too sexy to be spooky!!!
> 
> :argie::argie::argie:
> 
> :lol:


Yeah I have about 50 of her smiling with the client behind me shouting No!!! witches do not smile! Oh well it was his dollar I suppose!!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> Yeah I have about 50 of her smiling with the client behind me shouting No!!! witches do not smile! Oh well it was his dollar I suppose!!


you should have got that grotbaggs...now she was a scary witch!!!!

nice photots btw....

:thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> you should have got that grotbaggs...now she was a scary witch!!!!
> 
> nice photots btw....
> 
> :thumb:


Cheers, hectic day which included a journey involving 1 train, 2 tubes, 2 cabs and a mid morning stop at Spearmint Rhino with the client....


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Excellent - made my day


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:

I would like to have her for a SHOOT :thumb: :doublesho


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Sums up black cabs, couldn't have been shot south of the river surely G?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

S63 said:


> Sums up black cabs, couldn't have been shot south of the river surely G?


black cabs?!? there are cabs in those photos 

:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

haha my thoughts exactly cue...

these should be in the gents club :argie: :lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

3 and 4 awesome...:thumb:

3 Best for the Model, but 4 best for both Firm with all the Cabs... love the plate saying RIP FX.

A real cracker for the firm would have been the pose in 3 but the CAB on the plate showing as in pic 1 but also the full taxi light showing... that would have had it all reading TAXI.... CAB... and the Halloween theme...:thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Number 2 for me.

All the lighting is great especially the reflections control. That just leaves the pose :argie:


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

is that Coventry?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> Yeah I have about 50 of her smiling with the *client behind me shouting No!!! witches do not smile!* Oh well it was his dollar I suppose!!


:lol: And he knows that how?

Great shots Bud, and she does look rather nice!


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice work! :thumb:


Maxtor.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

S63 said:


> Sums up black cabs, couldn't have been shot south of the river surely G?


Correct! Top of the Caledonian road, most definitely N7 postcode!!



The Cueball said:


> black cabs?!? there are cabs in those photos
> 
> :lol:


Its like one of those "what colour was the seatbelt" chain emails!



james_death said:


> 3 and 4 awesome...:thumb:
> 
> 3 Best for the Model, but 4 best for both Firm with all the Cabs... love the plate saying RIP FX.
> 
> A real cracker for the firm would have been the pose in 3 but the CAB on the plate showing as in pic 1 but also the full taxi light showing... that would have had it all reading TAXI.... CAB... and the Halloween theme...:thumb:


Yeah the showroom was tight and loads of stuff in the background so not ideal for position.



Gruffs said:


> Number 2 for me.
> 
> All the lighting is great especially the reflections control. That just leaves the pose :argie:


Its was lit with a 2 head Elinchrom Ranger Quadra RX head kit, made the lighting a lot easier!



MR Ray said:


> is that Coventry?


Nope, its LTI (London Taxi International) Brewery Road N7, they have a large showroom down this way.


VIPER said:


> :lol: And he knows that how?
> 
> Great shots Bud, and she does look rather nice!


I believe he's married to one!!! plus he did also purchase one of those outfits for his dear lady.....


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Either these pics are huge and taking forever or my company firewall has become real trick and is blocking them without warning me...


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Wheres the pictures guys, i can't see them.....


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah, something's happened to them. I'm sad, they were worth seeing by all accounts.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

not just me then? Where are they?


----------



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

Nanoman said:


> not just me then? Where are they?


Same here


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Did that say promo or porno?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Pics still working for me. Although I've had the same missing images issue on another thread this evening......maybe it's something to do with Halloween messin' with the web?


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

No.2 two for me show the great lines of the model. Its definately a.n epic fail on the scary front


----------

